# Cave wall and waterfalls



## SkullHedge (Nov 3, 2019)

Used this for our pirate scene this year. Worked perfectly.
I didn’t take pics during construction so these are after construction.
Basically it’s a wooden frame of 1x4s that outline the sides of each “rock” portion. And a wooden frame at the top and bottom.









the rock wall portion was made by screwing pvc pipe pieces diagonally to the wooden frame and covering that with 4foot wide chicken wire. Then covering that with 4 foot wide kraft paper.

the frame is about 3 feet wide allowing enough space to raise the chicken wire and still allow the paper to cover.
Make sure you crumple the paper then uncrumple it for the rough look.
























At night, throw a light blue light on it and add a few critters and snakes. Viola!

oh, the waterfall is a blue table cover backing with plastic drop cloth. All stapled to the frame.

I used two twirling lights from Amazon and covered up the majority of the globe to give movement to the water. Worked perfectly!


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

Gorgeous job!! Did you make the ship as well?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice! Different approach from waterfalls I’ve seen and has a real flowing appearance to it. Do I spy a “99 Cent Only” centipede there? 

Love to see any daytime photos you have of your ship. Looks interesting as well.


----------



## SkullHedge (Nov 3, 2019)

Daphne said:


> Gorgeous job!! Did you make the ship as well?


Yes! Wooden frame and foam board. Came out well. Now I have to figure out a way to break it down and store it without tearing it up too much.


----------



## SkullHedge (Nov 3, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nice! Different approach from waterfalls I’ve seen and has a real flowing appearance to it. Do I spy a “99 Cent Only” centipede there?
> 
> Love to see any daytime photos you have of your ship. Looks interesting as well.


I bought that thing so long ago. I’m not sure where it came from but I love him. He makes an appearance every year.

here are daytimes of the ship. it was really a piece of my soul at the end. I hate the idea of breaking it down but the HOA is breathing down my neck about it. Hahaha


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

Holy cow! That boat is absolutely stellar! I don’t blame you for wanting to leave it out, just wow!


----------



## SkullHedge (Nov 3, 2019)

Daphne said:


> Holy cow! That boat is absolutely stellar! I don’t blame you for wanting to leave it out, just wow!


Thank you! So much love.


----------



## 1000th Happy Haunt (Nov 5, 2015)

Put some tinsel around it, some reindeer in front of it, then tell the HOA it's Santa's sleigh and can legitimately stay up until Christmas. 🎅 (You could tell them a few other things too...)


----------



## SkullHedge (Nov 3, 2019)

1000th Happy Haunt said:


> Put some tinsel around it, some reindeer in front of it, then tell the HOA it's Santa's sleigh and can legitimately stay up until Christmas. 🎅 (You could tell them a few other things too...)


This made me LOL


----------



## Almaherr (Oct 6, 2015)

SkullHedge said:


> I bought that thing so long ago. I’m not sure where it came from but I love him. He makes an appearance every year.
> 
> here are daytimes of the ship. it was really a piece of my soul at the end. I hate the idea of breaking it down but the HOA is breathing down my neck about it. Hahaha
> 
> ...


----------



## Almaherr (Oct 6, 2015)

Do you think a smaller scale of this would float in a pool?


----------



## PRO5OHHO (Mar 7, 2021)

Awesome! Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## pmllfwst (Jan 6, 2022)

SkullHedge said:


> Used this for our pirate scene this year. Worked perfectly.
> I didn’t take pics during construction so these are after construction.
> Basically it’s a wooden frame of 1x4s that outline the sides of each “rock” portion. And a wooden frame at the top and bottom.
> View attachment 757348
> ...


Very well done!!!! I'm doing pirates this year so very well may be using your method on a smaller scale. Have a small flower bed in the front living room window. My thoughts, a mermaid pond with waterfall. Brilliant prop😍


----------

